
Imagvue: An image processing component for Vue.js - runkids
https://github.com/runkids/Imagvue
======
habosa
Super cool! I do wish it would be released as two libraries though. One in
pure JS that does the image manipulation. And another that binds the base
library to Vue. Would make it more broadly useful.

------
gitgud
Pretty cool

------
TekMol
How is it related to Vue?

If it depends on Vue, I wonder why. Why would it need Vue?

~~~
algorithm_dk
Well, because it's a Vue component?

~~~
tomelders
Yeah but why? It's just applying CSS. You set the props, it applies those
props as CSS. Why not cut out the middle man and just apply the css directly?
And why is lazy loading bundled in? What's that got to do with image
processing?

~~~
algorithm_dk
_Why not cut out the middle man and just apply the css directly_ Well one
could extend this and argue that there's not need for frontend frameworks as
you can manipulate the dom directly. Two way data binding is awesome.

I have no idea about the lazy loading. And yeah, it's "kind of image
processing".

~~~
tomelders
No. It makes sense to use a library that implements a VDOM and efficient Dom
Diffing because that's hard to implement yourself.

And there is no need for front end frameworks at all. They should be avoided
entirely.

And two way data binding is for fools.

~~~
algorithm_dk
Well, if you think that, why are you arguing over a submission about a
component for one of _those_ frameworks? You think it's useless just because
__you __don 't use something like Vue?

I'm not sure if you're trolling or not at this point.

~~~
tomelders
You don’t have to use Vue as a framework. You can opt just to use the view
layer as a library.

